# Temporary Broadband



## eric cooper (May 18, 2010)

We are coming out to spain for 6 weeks, bringing my laptop with me - I need to be able to get on line - what do I need if:
the place we are going doesn't have a phone line;
it has a phone line but no broadband.

Can I use my dongle?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

eric cooper said:


> We are coming out to spain for 6 weeks, bringing my laptop with me - I need to be able to get on line - what do I need if:
> the place we are going doesn't have a phone line;
> it has a phone line but no broadband.
> 
> Can I use my dongle?


you'd be best buying a dongle here - the best for your area will depend on exactly where you are


or you can do what many do - find a bar with free wifi, buy a coffee & surf to your heart's content


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes you can use a dongle & if for just a visit then I guess a UK Vodafone one would be best ?, as you can buy a sim that will cost about £1.00 a day (so I have heard) and Vodafone seem to have a good cover here in Spain.
Having said that it will depend on the area that you are visiting as this will work well there, and that will work better there ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Orange you can get a dongle with 5mb. The best we found was to sign a plan for 34 euros per month but we can cancel anytime as we are only here for three months. BUT we needed someone with a NIT, we have family here that helped us.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

As others said, there are free wifi hotspots in many, many bars and cafes.


----------



## cjwj (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are a uk vodafone contract user, then for £10 extra a month they will allow you 25Mb per day when roaming in France and Spain and a few other European countries as well. If you have an iphone or similar you can then set it up as a wifi router and link your laptop to it. Ordinary mobiles will probably also work if you set them up as a usb connected router.
Other providers also give you similar service but are generally more expensive eg O2 15Mb per day for £1.50, 50Mb for £5.00 for each day you use the allowance.
cjwj


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We got the vodaphone dongle, just went into one of their shops, bought it,they offered various number of hours usage, and then typed in the number in our computer and it worked well, I think probably a Movistar shop will sell the same with their brand.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

eric cooper said:


> We are coming out to spain for 6 weeks, bringing my laptop with me - I need to be able to get on line - what do I need if:
> the place we are going doesn't have a phone line;
> it has a phone line but no broadband.
> 
> Can I use my dongle?


I have a Vodafone PAYG dongle in the UK. It does not work in Spain and the terms of use state it can only be used under the UK network.
Looking at the contract _dongles_, UK usage (via the Vodafone network or BT Openzone) also seems to apply, but it may be worth checking out what cjwj suggested. Perhaps you could get this as an extra service?

But overall, I agree with others who said it would be better to buy a dongle here, after checking coverage in your area.


----------



## cjwj (Nov 25, 2011)

Solwriter said:


> I have a Vodafone PAYG dongle in the UK. It does not work in Spain and the terms of use state it can only be used under the UK network.
> Looking at the contract _dongles_, UK usage (via the Vodafone network or BT Openzone) also seems to apply, but it may be worth checking out what cjwj suggested. Perhaps you could get this as an extra service?
> 
> But overall, I agree with others who said it would be better to buy a dongle here, after checking coverage in your area.


I use my iphone as a wifi router when i'm down at my house in the Aude. 
It's a Vodaphone sim only contract in the UK with data. 
In France i generally log onto orange.fr as i can get a 3G signal at the house on that network and i get about 1.5Mb down on a good day!
I've been using mobile phones for years as access points to the internet and personally was never tempted by the dongle idea that had been promoted by the network operators. It just seemed to me to me to be another way for them to sell extra kit that wasn't really needed ie i don't think the speed offered by a dongle is any better than that obtained using a phone.
I've also noticed that now you can buy a wifi router that takes a sim card; just search 3g wifi router on google

cjwj


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

cjwj said:


> I use my iphone as a wifi router when i'm down at my house in the Aude.
> It's a Vodaphone sim only contract in the UK with data.
> In France i generally log onto orange.fr as i can get a 3G signal at the house on that network and i get about 1.5Mb down on a good day!
> I've been using mobile phones for years as access points to the internet and personally was never tempted by the dongle idea that had been promoted by the network operators. It just seemed to me to me to be another way for them to sell extra kit that wasn't really needed ie i don't think the speed offered by a dongle is any better than that obtained using a phone.
> ...


Yes you can, and I agree with your thoughts on why dongles are being promoted. 

It was just that Eric was asking 'can I use my dongle?'
And, assuming he was talking about a dongle purchased in the UK, my answer, in a nutshell, was 'probably not'.


----------



## cjwj (Nov 25, 2011)

Solwriter said:


> Yes you can, and I agree with your thoughts on why dongles are being promoted.
> 
> It was just that Eric was asking 'can I use my dongle?'
> And, assuming he was talking about a dongle purchased in the UK, my answer, in a nutshell, was 'probably not'.


Sorry - i see what you mean
cjwj


----------

